# 1938 Waterford tugboat under repair for Hudson River parade



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> WATERFORD — The rusty exterior of the Tug Chancellor will have new steel coverings and a new paint job in time for the Tugboat Roundup next weekend due to the efforts of a handful of volunteers from Momentive Performance Materials.
> 
> The 1938 vessel had a new crew Monday who will continue work on the 77-foot-long boat through Wednesday, said Nicky Collins, the chemical operations plant manager at Momentive, a silicone manufacturing facility on Hudson River Road. Restorative work so far consists of patching holes, installing safety hand rails and welding new panels.
> 
> ....cont../..


http://www.saratogian.com/articles/2009/09/01/news/doc4a9c8b10dec71280449050.txt


----------

